# Is 12 months too old to buy a pup?



## potential owner (May 1, 2012)

Hello I just want some assistance. I've never owned a shepherd before but want a dog for home protection and companionship that is good around kids and can live inside. My question though is that as loyal and bonded to the family these dogs are, is 1 year old too old? I know other breeds of dogs I have had weren't a problem, and I don't think it would be. I read a thread on here about buying a puppy at four months old, but that was talking about training them and stuff. I just want it to be loyal and identify and bond with my family and home. just don't want to make a mistake and take a dog if this is not the right situation.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A 1 or 2 year old dog is fine to buy. You know what you are getting, can have hip and elbow prelims done etc.

Bonding should be no problem.

Cost may. I wound up buying a puppy this go round. Young Green working prospects were way to expensive because the govt is snagging them up. It may be easier to find a young adult pet though (one who may not be suitable for a working career)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What Nancy said, he/she will need a little time but the dog will bond to you and your family like you guys have always owned him/her!

Like Nancy said, buying and older pup has its advantages.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just make sure the dog has had some socialization.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Depending on price I would meet the dog. Ask to take it strange places and see how it reacts. See how it reacts to strange dogs etc. You are not out to terrorize the dog but want to see how it manages new things.

Hip, Elbow, and Back x-rays - don't need to be ready by OFA but should be ready by a competent vet....actually back problems can be worse and more debilitating than bad hips. Same as elbow issues.

Blood panel. Depending on where the dog is located I would run a tick panel which is not cheap! Some of this extra testing may or may not come out of your pocket depending on what you paid for the dog.

I would hope the dog would mainly be a deterrent as people tend to avoid GSDs and will find an easier target. If you are looking to a true, trained personal protection dog be prepared for some real sticker shock and a lot of unscrupulous vendors.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ooops too late to edit. I would meet the dog regardless. The depending on price was to figure out who would pay for xrays etc. All that stuff ads up.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I see no significant issues with a 12 month old puppy. IMHO the rules apply in all cases.

You should get a detailed health check from your vet if the breeder cannot provide one - at 12 months the breeder should have evidence (records) of veterinary care. 

Bonding should not be a problem GSDs adapt well, are very family oriented and work quite well as inside companions. 

Aside from all the other stuff that you will have to deal with puppy wise, you might be faced with crate training and housebreaking. 

Training and socialization are extremely important - believe me, the last thing you want to deal with is an untrained dog that does not get along with people and/or other dogs.

Get you and your dog enrolled in a training program in your area.
 
Good Luck!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It can be fine depending on genetics. Genetics are more important than the socialization, IMO. A good friend bought a year old dog that was a kennel dog with no training or socialization. Her dog is very confident, very happy, gets along with people and other dogs. She didn't have trouble beginning training and the dog easily transitioned from the kennel to being a house dog. After only a year the dog earned titles in several different sports. Early training and socialization aren't bad but a dog with bad nerves is not going to adjust well regardless and a dog with solid nerves is always a solid dog.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The only dog that is too old for this is a dead dog. Each dog is an individual and puppies are never a guarantee. 12 months is a beautiful age provided the dog's prior training and socialization are in order and, most importantly, the genetics are sound. At 12 months, you can check the hips for any issues, have a good view of the dog's temperament and behavior, a decent idea of the dog's full size, the dog can be left alone while people are away at work without concern for potty breaks, etc. Many dogs will take some time to settle in. There is a thread on the board regarding a "two week shutdown" period. Read through that thread as there is a lot of great information. I think it's in the General Behavior section.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...59-2-week-shutdown-questions.html#post2471721
The two week shutdown thread.


----------

